# Tb-500 sources



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for an alternative tb-500 source, as peptidesUk are out of stock for a while. Mentioned above redshadowpeptides seems too cheap. I have been thinking about d** labs, but obviously I cannot find any reviews of them. Anyways, as tb-500 is a peptide, anyone tried it from them? Thanks for any response and advice.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern research or drs?


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just had drs myself and customer service and delivery was very good. I also buy from pepsuk and was in the same boat as you and haven't been disappointed with drs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks! So Drs' tb-500 is gtg? I have just started tb500 from peptidesuk, but decided on higher dose, 8-10mgs a week, so 24mgs is not enough. They have better price though.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ghoosst said:


> Thanks! So Drs' tb-500 is gtg? I have just started tb500 from peptidesuk, but decided on higher dose, 8-10mgs a week, so 24mgs is not enough. They have better price though.


I think so mate, not heard or seen anything against them and the vial mixed to clear very nicely and was intact when I got my delivery which was quick! The price was the best I could find from an online seller that had a good amount of feedback, so with all that I'd say they're gtg!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Wolfy41 said:


> I think so mate, not heard or seen anything against them and the vial mixed to clear very nicely and was intact when I got my delivery which was quick! The price was the best I could find from an online seller that had a good amount of feedback, so with all that I'd say they're gtg!


Ok, good point. So bought the last 12 vials Maybe peptidesUK will have more in a couple of weeks, or maybe 8mgs a week will be enough.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ghoosst said:


> Ok, good point. So bought the last 12 vials Maybe peptidesUK will have more in a couple of weeks, or maybe 8mgs a week will be enough.


D1ck I needed some haha

What you using for?


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd love to have the cash to splash on that little lot, I had my elbow hyperextended and dislocated a week ago and my maintenance doses are only just cutting it!!! Doctor said I'd recover in a few months, however I'm about 80 percent recovered already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> D1ck I needed some haha
> 
> What you using for?


Sorry.... Mainly adductor tendonitis/isis, but I also have biceps/knees/heels tendinosis. Had prp injection in adductors origin six weeks ago, the improvement was huge but stopped after four weeks. They did no want to make another one, as 'everything is healed' as seen under ultrasound but it is still really painful, weird area. So maybe tb500 will finish this. They were astonished how quickly and anusually it healed in five weeks, lol I pin ghrp2/mod grf 5-6 times a day to speed healing.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Wolfy41 said:


> I'd love to have the cash to splash on that little lot, I had my elbow hyperextended and dislocated a week ago and my maintenance doses are only just cutting it!!! Doctor said I'd recover in a few months, however I'm about 80 percent recovered already!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


So this is really working? I did my first shot in Sunday, but only a small improvement yet. Will see.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ghoosst said:


> Sorry.... Mainly adductor tendonitis/isis, but I also have biceps/knees/heels tendinosis. Had prp injection in adductors origin six weeks ago, the improvement was huge but stopped after four weeks. They did no want to make another one, as 'everything is healed' as seen under ultrasound but it is still really painful, weird area. So maybe tb500 will finish this. They were astonished how quickly and anusually it healed in five weeks, lol I pin ghrp2/mod grf 5-6 times a day to speed healing.


Fair enough. What dose are you gonna use?


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Fair enough. What dose are you gonna use?


8mgs a week splited in two 4 mgs doses, Sun and Wen.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Ghoosst said:


> 8mgs a week splited in two 4 mgs doses, Sun and Wen.


How you getting on with this now mate?


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Big Ian said:


> How you getting on with this now mate?


I did not have spectacular effects. I did part of injection sub q, part locally and nothing much. After 6 weeks I bough additional 10 mgs from pure peptides uk and injected 2mg every week into one place, at slightly strained hamstring, which was previously torn. Then I felt quick results and the strain was quickly gone.

So I think locally is much better, and probably the source is also important. I did not feel much from drs labs' tb500, even if injected locally. But I also had good results from igf1 injected locally, and this seems to be much cheaper than tb500.

And tb500 did not help with inflammation I had in some muscles. I treated them with DMSO and got quick relief. So I could really recommend DMSO topically for inflammation.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks bud. Yeah am hovering between tb500 and igf1 lr3. Where did you get your igf1 lr3 from out of interest?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

i see you're on the same boat as i was a few months ago pondering which peps to try.

i went from tb500 to ghrp/mod grf to now mgf. tb500 didn't help that much although i didn't run it long enough and i'm having the best results microdosing mgf around my shoulder.

Im gonna try bpc next.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

What about. body-peptides.com


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

kadafee said:


> i see you're on the same boat as i was a few months ago pondering which peps to try.
> 
> i went from tb500 to ghrp/mod grf to now mgf. tb500 didn't help that much although i didn't run it long enough and i'm having the best results microdosing mgf around my shoulder.
> 
> Im gonna try bpc next.


Yep! Just last night decided to bite the bullet and invest in 25mg of tb500 from pure peptides to see if it helps. If it does I'll order another 25 and run it 10weeks total at 5mg/week.


----------

